# Floor for my boat??



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

So I'm wanting to put a floor in my boat so that it's flat and easier to move around what would you guys recommend using to do that? Thanks for any input pictures also would be great!


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I got the idea from Fowlmouth to use 1/2 ply wood. (NOT OSB ply) but, ply wood CDX.
I cut it out to the size of my floor and lay it in there. works great


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

marine plywood and paint it. Cheap and easy. Oh, and easy to remove when you want to clean the boat.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...ctual-451-in-x-48-in-x-96-in-264327/100089867


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I used a nice piece of aluminum to go over the ribs in my riveted boat. then I cheapo hydro turfed it and it has worked out very well.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> marine plywood and paint it. Cheap and easy. Oh, and easy to remove when you want to clean the boat.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...ctual-451-in-x-48-in-x-96-in-264327/100089867


What color paint fowl?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

duckilla said:


> What color paint fowl?


I painted mine a light brown color, but you can get away with any earthtone color. The floor will get filthy muddy and dirty anyway. Make sure you use exterior paint.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> marine plywood and paint it. Cheap and easy. Oh, and easy to remove when you want to clean the boat.
> 
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Unbrande...ctual-451-in-x-48-in-x-96-in-264327/100089867


This, just make sure to use stainless steel screws(Home Depot will have them as well) to attach it to your ribs or you might have fun taking them back out to remove the plywood.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't use any screws at all. My boat doesn't have a center bench, I used a full sheet of plywood (I cut 2" off the length instead of cutting out for each individual rib) that floor doesn't go anywhere with the longtail on it, and bags of decoys.


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

I also went with the plywood bottom, then covered it with a $20 4'x8' yoga mat from Big 5... https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/hphot...=5346870bfde555b2df1ae07b5c47d482&oe=5660288F


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I didn't use any screws at all. My boat doesn't have a center bench, I used a full sheet of plywood (I cut 2" off the length instead of cutting out for each individual rib) that floor doesn't go anywhere with the longtail on it, and bags of decoys.


That's what I was going to ask next is if I have to screw it down or not cause I was thinking I didn't want to have to but my boat has a center bench I wish it didn't to be honest so I will have to have 2 sections.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

We have done a bunch in aluminum and then covered with hydro turf. While not the cheapest method, it will not absorb water and add weight. My first boat in 98' had a marine plywood floor and when I went to clean under it a couple seasons later it took three of us to pull it out it weighed so much. Last wood floor I ever had.


----------



## NateJ (Nov 13, 2013)

duckilla said:


> That's what I was going to ask next is if I have to screw it down or not cause I was thinking I didn't want to have to but my boat has a center bench I wish it didn't to be honest so I will have to have 2 sections.


I have a partial V hull 14' Jon boat that had 3 benches in it, I was not happy climbing over the benches last year and not having good standing area for shooting or driving with the long tail. So I cut them all out this year and coated the entire inside of the boat with truck bed lining. Then built a front & rear platform. Taken it out twice this past week and with the benches removed there is so much more room and it floats and rides ot better. Using 5 gallon buckets with the seat attachments for seats this year. Not sure what your boat is and if cutting out benches is an option but I'm happy with the result on mine. I might put a floor in but will probably wait until next year.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

My old flat bottom has the Center seat, I cut my plywood to fit pretty tight on both sides but I still screwed it down cause I didn't want it to shift or make noise when stepping on it.

I went with some 1/4 rubber stall matting on mine. It has a fairly rough texture and provides pretty good traction to walk on. Since I don't have to run a mud motor down here and I have a 40hp outboard, I'm not as conscious of weight in my rig as I would be running a straight mud rig

And If my rig wasn't a riveted hull I'd put a metal floor in it in a heartbeat, but I prefer to be able to remove the floor for access to the fasteners.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> We have done a bunch in aluminum and then covered with hydro turf. While not the cheapest method, it will not absorb water and add weight. My first boat in 98' had a marine plywood floor and when I went to clean under it a couple seasons later it took three of us to pull it out it weighed so much. Last wood floor I ever had.


Hey Chuck,
What thickness aluminum do you use on your floors? I'm in the process of pulling out my wood floor and putting in an aluminum one.


----------

